# programa en matlab para dibujar cartas de smith



## RAMONVIDAL (Feb 28, 2006)

hola soy nuevo en el foro, me gustaria saber si alguien sabe de algun programa de matlab que sirva para representar cartas de smith. Es algo muy importante para mi ya que soy estudiante de telecomunicaciones y tengo que entregar dicho programa, asi que si alguien pudiera ayudarme se lo agradeceria mucho.
Un saludo


----------



## Ardogan (Nov 15, 2008)

Acá hay uno que ya tiene sus añitos, y tiene algunas limitaciones.
Peor es nada...


----------



## bigluis (Jun 22, 2009)

las versiones 2007 en adelante de matlab traen incorporada una funcion para realizar estos dibujos, en estos momentos no puedo decirte como usarlas ya que no poseo matlab, pero si buscas en la ayuda encontraras información.


----------

